
Opera 8 Released with Voice control in 2005 - Dysiode
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2005/04/19/
======
gcr
Wow. I wonder how much voice dictation's improved in the six years since Opera
released their version. It would be interesting to see how Opera stacks up
against Google's voice recognition they've been cooking up.

